# Chaka Hoku Rahmen und der richtige Steuersatz!



## hobel007 (26. April 2014)

Hallo,
da ich von Poison-Bikes nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen keine brauchbare Antwort bekommen habe ,	versuche ich mein Glück auf diesem Weg. Ich habe über die "Bucht" im Poison-Shop einen Chaka Hoku 26" Rahmen Tapered erworben und möchte diesen jetzt für meinen Sohn aufbauen. Nun bin ich auf der suche, nach dem richtigen  Steuersatz für diesen Rahmen bzw. dem richtigen einbaumaß. Meine Frage: brauche ich  einen ZS44/55 oder einen ZS44/56 Steuersatz. Ich habe das untere Steurrohr mal nachgemessen, daß Ergebniss liegt genau zwischen 55 und 56 . Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen.

Gruß


----------



## JensVER (28. April 2014)

Hallo, ich hatte auf Anfrage den ZS 56 für unten als Antwort bekommen. Passt auch ist aber schon etwas eng, bei mir war auch noch recht viel von der Beschichtung am Lagersitz. Musste erstmal entfernt werden, aber sitzt trotzdem stramm. ZS55 ist definitiv zu klein, den hatte ich hier auch noch, fällt aber förmlich in den Lagersitz und hat nen Luftspalt....hab mir den Rahmen als 27,5er in grün gekauft. 
Seltsam das die bei Poison auf der Homepage nen Kupferfarbenen Poison Zyankali Rahmen in genau der gleichen Form wie den gekauften Chaka Hoku Rahmen abbilden. Sind die Rahmen identisch und nur unterschiedlich gelabelt ?! Ich dachte immer die Chaka Teile wären die Resteverwertung aud der Chaka Insolvenz ?!

...ist noch im Aufbau:


 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (28. April 2014)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mal versuchen den ZS56 in das Steuerrohr zu quetschen (mit viel flutschi natürlich ) Chaka Insolvenz . Das wusste ich nicht, dachte die Rahmen sind eine guenstige Poisenproduktion. Verarbeitung und Gewicht geht fuer die Kohle voll in Ordnung. Geile Farbe


----------



## hobel007 (3. Mai 2014)

Hi JensVER,
hast du beim montieren des Bremssattels auch so Probleme gehabt? Das Gewinde ist ja mal sowas von schlecht geschnitten. Die orginale M6 Schraube von Avid ist noch nicht im Ansatz einzudrehen . Jetzt muß ich mir erstmal einen Gewindeschneider besorgen und das ganze nacharbeiten. Das Gewinde für das Tretlager sieht bei mir auch nicht besser aus. Leider doch nicht so gut verarbeitet, wie ich es erst dachte......schade!!!


----------



## JensVER (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
sagen wir mal so: es wird sehr großzügig gepulvert, ohne wichtige Stellen vernünftig abzudecken. Das Tretlager war bei mir ordentlich und einbaufertig. Bei der Aufnahme für den Sattel musste ich ordentlich Pulverung von den Auflagepunkten entfernen und eben auch beim Gewinde die ersten Gänge freischneiden. Beim Steuerrohr musste im unterem Lagersitz etwas entfernt werden und bei den Ausfallenden hinten musste auch noch etwas mehr von der Pulverbeschichtung entfernt werdeb, sodass die Achse der Nabe vernünftig passt. Ich denke die generelle Verarbeitung des Rahmens passt, aber leider ist die Pulverbeschichtung  in Bezug auf die Abdeckung wichtiger Punkte etwas nachlässig....das empfand ich auch als sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. Mai 2014)

Miau miau.
Bremssattel war bei mir in Ordnung, sattelrohr bisschen ausgeschliffen, Untere Steuerrohrhälfte muss noch und Tretgewinde konnte ich nich nicht austesten.  Hinten am Ausfallende muss ich auch noch nacharbeiten, ansonsten aber ok. War der günstigste Rahmen den ich gefunden habe, wer nicht so viel Nacharbeit haben will, kann sich ja mal den Quantec auf bike24 angucken  Gibts aber nur gegen Aufpreis in weiß 

Hab den Chaka als 29er. 2.35er Reifen passt rein )


----------



## hobel007 (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,
heute mal etwas geschraubt.
1.Steuersatz eingepresst ( unteres Steuerrohr nachgearbeitet).
2. Bremsen montiert ( gewinde nachgeschnitten, hintere Schraube  am Bremsattel ist kaum einzudrehen ,weil die Sitzstrebe voll im weg ist).
3. Tretlager montiert ( gewinde nachgearbeitet).
4. Sattelstütze montiert ( alles okay).
Naja, man kann halt nicht alles haben, aber günstig ist der Rahmen gewesen.Jetzt ist erstmal Feierabend, mal schauen 
was noch alles auf mich wartet .


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. Mai 2014)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, hat jemand nen Tipp zu nem günstigem Steuersatz für den Chaka parat? 

Hmm wenn ich das Bike fertig hab, könnte ich ja mal den Rahmen mit der Revelation DPA austesten.


----------



## hobel007 (6. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich habe diesen Steuersatz verbaut und auch keinen gefunden der günstiger ist. Cane Creek semi-integriert taperd ZS 44/56 von Best-Bike-Parts.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. Mai 2014)

Ja den hab ich auch schon gesehen.

http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Steue...z-semi-integriert-tapered-ZS-44-56--5831.html

Ich werde aber einen günstigeren ausprobieren 
Welcher das sein wird werde ich noch nicht verraten, hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit Schnäppchen weitergeben


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. Mai 2014)

Was mir gerade so einfällt mit dem Ausfallende, ist das der LRS bei mir zumindest die erste Hälfte nicht reingeht, aber mit ein bisschen tricksen doch noch sauber auf der zweiten hälfte reingeht. Ähnliches Phänomen auch bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensVER (6. Mai 2014)

Nabend, bei mir waren die recht voll mit überflüssigem Pulver, hab aber auch nen 10er Thru Bolt als Achse, vielleicht hatte der nicht so viel Tolleranz. Bei meinem Opium CX Rahmen von Poison wars aber ähnlich, da war die Achse erst zögerlich, dann gings fast von alleine, da wurde zurückhaltender gepulvert.
Ich hab bei mir nen Acros Satz verbaut, gabs neu bei Egay für unter 20 Euro...wollt wohl keiner mitbieten um 3.00 morgens.


----------

